# Lone Star Retriever Club 2010 Spring Field Trial



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, folks!

Time to track the results from the Lone Star Retriever Club 2010 Spring Field Trial starting today. Post results as you get them!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Sun is down! Anyone know how Open going. Through 1st, call backs etc.

Please anyone in the know let us know.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Tough triple, have alot of dogs to run tomorrow to finish the first series.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open has 20+ to run in the morning.

Qual has 7 going to last series in the morning.

SM


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Shayne, Do you know if #9 is one of the dogs remaining in the qual?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Qual
1 freelance whiskey bent
2 hey there Delilah ll
3 3 r's jet warrior
4 wicked feleena


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Charles C. said:


> Qual
> 1 freelance whiskey bent
> 2 hey there Delilah ll
> 3 3 r's jet warrior
> 4 wicked feleena


Congrats to Shayne and Aaron on Rowdy's Win!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice, Shayne, Aaron!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

ANY word on the open ???


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

20 dogs to the second
18 22 23 27 28 32 36 45 46 51 56 59 60 61 62 73 84 93 95 98


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good grief. That's brutal.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Jiggy said:


> 20 dogs to the second
> 18 22 23 27 28 32 36 45 46 51 56 59 60 61 62 73 84 93 95 98


Callbacks to the 2nd in the Open?...yikes...


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Must have been a H----- of a test. Some GOOD dogs not called back. Only 20 REALLY brought back the birds?????

Anyone see test & able to give feed back?


----------



## Dustin Maddux (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is my crappy drawing. the line was on top of a hill then it went into a little valley then back up the hill to the long middle bird. 

So it was...

Right hand flyer about 200yd
Long middle retired thrown into treeline about 375 yd
Left hand retired thrown into water at shoreline about 300yd

Don't hold me to distances. I am not good at guessing.

The line between middle and left hand was maybe 30-40 yards. Then brown spot represents a brush pile. A LOT of dogs would get either middle or left hand then we going for the other just run around in the middle.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Shayne and Aaron,

Raven and I were THRILLED to get the text message about the Q win! 24 months and already QAA. Huge congrats from both of us.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks hard; was hard! I hate these blood baths both as a contestant and as a judge! Somebody always wins!
Could be worse and you could have been in the blizzard here in Colorado.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

How are things going?

Any updates on the Open?

Any updates on the Derby?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to the third
18 22 23 45 46 51 56 60 61 84 95


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open. All 11 back to the 4th.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Marcy


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Good luck DeWitt! They are running test dog for the 4th right now.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Go Pacer, go Pacer, go Pacer!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Scrapped 3rd serries in the derby twice, all I know


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Third series of Derby is done except for Milligan and Farmer. Fourth series is also done except for Milligan and Farmer. 

Third was a crosswind water test and fourth was a long hip pocket on land.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Open results 

4. 18
3. 84
2. 45
1. 23


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Derby Results:

1. Slider/Hays

2. ??/Farmer

3. Isaac/Enmon

4. Roberts/Kate


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Lauren-congrats on Slider!

You have me confused on the open results - are they numbered correctly -4th place being 18 etc????Because you numbered it 1 thru 4 with derby results & 4 thru 1 with open?

Help me out here...
thanks,
Sylvia


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

way to go Lauren and Slider....good to see an Aggie alum win ...who is your dog out of ? does that put you on the derby list ?...congrats


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Gierman won the open with JR (#23).

Congratulations to Sharon on the big open win! That's extremely impressive.

And a special congratulations to Lauren on the Derby Win!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Bobby and Shanna Farmer, Tim Milligan and Connie on the Open second!!!!

Congrats also to Lauren and Slider on another Derby win and to Mike and Issac on the third!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to Sharon on the Open First


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to DeWitt and Danny on Pacers Open Third


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Pacer & Bella.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to Bobby Farmer and Tim Milligan for Connies 2nd place in the Open. Go Team Milligan!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to Jan Connolly and Shug on their second Jam in two weeks in the Derby! Way to go Team Milligan!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

If ??/Farmer 's 2nd place is Beadle's Let It Be Maggie, then I think that puts her on the Derby list. If so, congratulations to owner/breeder Mike Beadle.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1. Slider/Hays
> 
> ...


Michael, congrats on your place with Isaac!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

YEA Pacer

Got off the ski hill 
Opened my car door and the phone was ringing 
Dad gave me the good news (from this thread)

Got home took the Rocky and Jake for a run then dog FOOD
Now watching the Michigan / Miami game (2-2)

Thanks Danny

Congratulations to the Giermans
Sharons a good handler and JR is a nice dog

Lauren, you got to have like 20+ points with Slider
Way to go

Thanks for all the luck
Even from Bruce who had a dog in the fight
You’ll get ‘em next week

D


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Bon! Slider is a littermate to those four pups that swept the Derby at Cajun Riviera today! Their Larry Clement's breeding of Chopper X Angel!

Way to go Team Calumet on a great weekend - - Open win and Am 4th! Dang!

Big congrats to Tim, Bobby & Shanna on Connie's Open 2nd and some slam dunk water marks!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Amateur:
1st Ollie/Grady Peacock
2nd Thief/ Dave Seivert
3rd Tart/ Roy Morejon
4th JR/ Sharon Gierman
RJ Norman/ Mark Rosenblum
Jam Yukon/ Chuck Schweikert


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Norman.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

way to go Grady


----------



## bzylstra (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations Dave & Glenda on Thief’s continuing success!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Lauren...wow what a litter ! Whoohoo Shayne with Rowdy !!!Congrats


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Grady, Grady, Grady! Way to go Ollie.
(Good work Kenny)


----------



## Aaron Kelly (May 15, 2005)

Congratulations to all and thank you to those who pitched in and help out.


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations team Gierman and Jr. That is an amazing feat and a credit to your hard work. I guess I was the only team member that did not get a blue ribbon this winter. Thanks for your hospitality and continued success! 

Peter


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Dave, Glenda and Theif!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

birdthrower51 said:


> Amateur:
> 1st Ollie/Grady Peacock
> 2nd Thief/ Dave Seivert
> 3rd Tart/ Roy Morejon
> ...



*Congratz to everyone! Way to go Dave and Chuck!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jay, congrats on your 2nd at Cajun. 

Aaron was running Rowdy. He won't let me run him. Reminds me of when I was a kid and my dad would let me drive the farm truck but not his hot rod.

Sorry to my other dogs for calling them farm trucks. 

SM


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Just go back from Cajun Riviera, so a late congrats to Shayne and Aaron! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Way to go Slider !! You and your litter mates sure had a good weekend.

Lauren, looks like the jump to the big game agrees with you!!


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Congratulations to Bobby and Shanna on Connie's 2nd in the Open. Oh and congrat's to Milligan too


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Way to go number *4. Roberts/Kate (in the derby)* Kate is on a roll 

Congratulations Joe!!!!

Corrine Clavey


----------

